# saying goodbye again (this is sad)



## Racheldigger

I'm off out of this forum again, bonny lasses.

Had my first scan yesterday: knew it wasn't looking good as soon as the sonographer said she wasn't happy about how what she was looking at compared to what my dates ought to have been, and wanted to do a transvaginal scan (that's the one they have to put a condom on). Nobody with me: husband was in a meeting he couldn't get out of, because we have the same employer and hadn't let them know I was pregnant yet; Grandma was in the waiting room trying to keep LO (not quite three) occupied. Much poking of things where the sun doesn't shine; sonographer had to go and get another sonographer for a second opinion; final diagnosis is that the baby is dead and has been for a couple of weeks. There followed a lot of that hurrying up and waiting that the NHS specialises in; had to change LO's nappy on the examination couch in the room we were waiting in, because even though we were on a gynaecological ward at the time it had no baby changing facilities; husband managed to get away from work so that Grandma could take LO, who had at this point been hanging around the hospital for 4 hours entertained only by two books, a packet of crayons and a gingerbread man, home for something to eat; we got all the talks for the hard of thinking about our various options, and the long and the short of it is that I'm going back into hospital on Monday to have what they delicately refer to as the 'retained products of pregnancy' removed. Sob... might see you again in a few months, if the NHS bill doesn't get passed.


----------



## Candy Cane

:hugs::hugs:I'm so sorry, this happened to me in May last year - I really feel for you


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am so deeply sorry, this is devastating I know :cry::cry::cry:
I wish you all the best for the future and I am so so sorry you are going through this :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Just wanted to send you some :hugs:...

I have never been through it, so I don't know how you are feeling. Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and I hope you will be back soon. X


----------



## DeeM73

So sorry :cry: take care and hope you will be back soon :hugs: xx


----------



## SabrinaKat

I have been through it (mc) and am so sorry to hear...

Try and take care of yourself -- hopefully your LO will keep you busy....

best wishes


----------



## Gia7777

My sympathies to you. :flower:


----------



## MrsRH

so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
xxx


----------



## future_numan

:hugs::cry: I am so sorry


----------



## soontobe3

didn't want to r&r, so sorry to hear your news:hugs:


----------



## spikey doodle

:hugs::hugs::hugs:HUGS!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

I'm so sorry to hear this hun :hugs: I went through this last April and know how horrid it is to find out news like this at a scan. Take care and we hope to see you back here soon x


----------



## happygal

Im so sorry hun x


----------



## Acer

didn't want tot r&r....sending :hugs:


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I am sorry RachelDigger. Terrible news. :cry:


----------



## sweetcheeks78

:hugs:


----------



## Flumpet

So sorry for your loss chick and sending you lots of :hugs: take care of yourself and come back when your ready. xx


----------



## AmberS

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: You're in my thoughts :flower:


----------



## rubiemckinney

Big hugs. I hope that you are doing well.


----------



## gaer

I am so terribly sorry. This happened to me twice in the past. Hang in there.


----------

